# What could this be?



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

These 2 are from the same litter. The argenta is abvious but the boy on the left is black eyes and have a darker tone Colour. What actually is he in Colour?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

looks like pied agouti, or pied cinnamon if he's light enough


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

I m guessing he is cinnamon too but thanks for pointing out the pied. This is my first cinnamon! Exciting. I am still unsure the Colour genetics. 

I notice the mice have lost of fur at the whisker pad on both sides of cheek, is that overgrooming?


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Yeah. Looks like doe is over grooming them.


----------



## F&amp;F Mice (Sep 23, 2016)

Yah I would say pied agouti as well. If you have an argente mouse then he's the same as that without the pink eye dilute. Genetically the one with pink eyes would be A/* p/p s/s. The other without pink eyes is most likely A/* P/* s/s. If one of the parents was chocolate and one carried it or they both carried it then the mouse without pink eyes could be cinnamon A/* b/b P/*


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

The Mum is chocolate carrier and Father might be.. in this case, he might be pied cinnamon or pied agouti?


----------

